# Kernel vecchi gentoo_RISOLTO

## nilo888

Ciao,

ho bisogno per il mio portatile il kernel gentoo 2.6.12 ma sul portage non e' piu presente... non posso prendere un vanilla da kernel.org e patcharlo? e in questo caso dove trovo le patch per il kernel?

Oppure avete altri consigli?

 GrazieLast edited by nilo888 on Tue May 16, 2006 12:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Qua trovi l'ebuild. Prova ad installarlo per vedere se riesce a recuperare ancora i file dai mirror

----------

## nilo888

ok grazie, ma perdonami... sto guardando ora come si usano gli ebuild: se ti e' troppo complicato potresti darmi qualche semplice istruzione per installare questo ebuild? Grazie mille!

Nilo

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

dovresti crearti un overlay.

Dai un'occhiata qui: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds

Ci dev'essere qualcosa anche nella doc ufficiale e se cerchi qua nel forum con la keyword overlay trovi una marea di informazioni   :Cool: 

----------

## nilo888

Grazie!

----------

## nilo888

PROBLEMA

ok ho fatto scarica i file ma non trova i "digest" sinceramente non so cosa siano e alla fine mi da un errore strano (almeno per me).

```

# emerge -v sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r10 to /

>>> Downloading http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/linux-2.6.12.tar.bz2

--00:59:02--  http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/linux-2.6.12.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.12.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.die.unipd.it... 147.162.218.5

Connecting to www.die.unipd.it|147.162.218.5|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 37,511,570 (36M) [application/x-tar]

100%[===============================================================================>] 37,511,570    55.89K/s    ETA 00:00

01:11:00 (51.78 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.12.tar.bz2' saved [37511570/37511570]

>>> Downloading http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--01:11:00--  http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.die.unipd.it... 147.162.218.5

Connecting to www.die.unipd.it|147.162.218.5|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

01:11:06 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.ngi.it/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--01:11:06--  http://gentoo.ngi.it/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.ngi.it... 88.149.128.30

Connecting to gentoo.ngi.it|88.149.128.30|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://gaming.ngi.it/mirror_maintenance/ [following]

--01:11:08--  http://gaming.ngi.it/mirror_maintenance/

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/index.html'

Resolving gaming.ngi.it... 88.149.128.30

Connecting to gaming.ngi.it|88.149.128.30|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 2,757 (2.7K) [text/html]

100%[===============================================================================>] 2,757         --.--K/s

01:11:15 (143.85 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/index.html' saved [2757/2757]

>>> Downloading http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2

--01:11:15--  http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.die.unipd.it... 147.162.218.5

Connecting to www.die.unipd.it|147.162.218.5|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

01:11:18 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.ngi.it/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2

--01:11:18--  http://gentoo.ngi.it/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.ngi.it... 88.149.128.30

Connecting to gentoo.ngi.it|88.149.128.30|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://gaming.ngi.it/mirror_maintenance/ [following]

--01:11:20--  http://gaming.ngi.it/mirror_maintenance/

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/index.html.1'

Resolving gaming.ngi.it... 88.149.128.30

Connecting to gaming.ngi.it|88.149.128.30|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 2,757 (2.7K) [text/html]

100%[===============================================================================>] 2,757         --.--K/s

01:11:23 (183.24 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/index.html.1' saved [2757/2757]

!!! No package manifest found: /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/Manifest

```

ho seguito le istruzioni del wiki.

----------

## Deus Ex

```
emerge "nomepacchetto" digest
```

----------

## Luca89

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge "nomepacchetto" digest
> ```
> ...

 

basta installarlo con:

```
emerge --digest nomepacchetto
```

la sintassi che tu indichi è riferita a "ebuild" non a "emerge".

----------

## nilo888

NON FUNGE

avete ragione non lo ho scritto ma ci avevo gia provato:

```

# emerge --digest gentoo-sources

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> Downloading http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--11:28:40--  http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.die.unipd.it... 147.162.218.5

Connecting to www.die.unipd.it|147.162.218.5|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

11:28:49 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.ngi.it/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--11:28:49--  http://gentoo.ngi.it/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.ngi.it... 88.149.128.30

Connecting to gentoo.ngi.it|88.149.128.30|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://gaming.ngi.it/mirror_maintenance/ [following]

--11:28:51--  http://gaming.ngi.it/mirror_maintenance/

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/index.html.6'

Resolving gaming.ngi.it... 88.149.128.30

Connecting to gaming.ngi.it|88.149.128.30|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 2,757 (2.7K) [text/html]

100%[===============================================================================>] 2,757         --.--K/s

11:28:53 (127.11 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/index.html.6' saved [2757/2757]

>>> Downloading http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2

--11:28:53--  http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.die.unipd.it... 147.162.218.5

Connecting to www.die.unipd.it|147.162.218.5|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

11:29:01 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.ngi.it/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2

--11:29:01--  http://gentoo.ngi.it/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.ngi.it... 88.149.128.30

Connecting to gentoo.ngi.it|88.149.128.30|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://gaming.ngi.it/mirror_maintenance/ [following]

--11:29:03--  http://gaming.ngi.it/mirror_maintenance/

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/index.html.7'

Resolving gaming.ngi.it... 88.149.128.30

Connecting to gaming.ngi.it|88.149.128.30|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 2,757 (2.7K) [text/html]

100%[===============================================================================>] 2,757         --.--K/s

11:29:05 (119.36 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/index.html.7' saved [2757/2757]

>>> Generating digest file...

<<< genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2

!!! We have a source URI, but no file...

!!! File: /usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r10 to /

>>> Downloading http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--11:29:07--  http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.die.unipd.it... 147.162.218.5

Connecting to www.die.unipd.it|147.162.218.5|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

11:29:11 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.ngi.it/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--11:29:11--  http://gentoo.ngi.it/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.ngi.it... 88.149.128.30

Connecting to gentoo.ngi.it|88.149.128.30|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://gaming.ngi.it/mirror_maintenance/ [following]

--11:29:13--  http://gaming.ngi.it/mirror_maintenance/

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/index.html.8'

Resolving gaming.ngi.it... 88.149.128.30

Connecting to gaming.ngi.it|88.149.128.30|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 2,757 (2.7K) [text/html]

100%[===============================================================================>] 2,757         --.--K/s

11:29:15 (133.91 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/index.html.8' saved [2757/2757]

>>> Downloading http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2

--11:29:15--  http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.die.unipd.it... 147.162.218.5

Connecting to www.die.unipd.it|147.162.218.5|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

11:29:24 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.ngi.it/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2

--11:29:24--  http://gentoo.ngi.it/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.ngi.it... 88.149.128.30

Connecting to gentoo.ngi.it|88.149.128.30|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://gaming.ngi.it/mirror_maintenance/ [following]

--11:29:33--  http://gaming.ngi.it/mirror_maintenance/

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/index.html.9'

Resolving gaming.ngi.it... 88.149.128.30

Connecting to gaming.ngi.it|88.149.128.30|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 2,757 (2.7K) [text/html]

100%[===============================================================================>] 2,757         --.--K/s

11:29:34 (148.75 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/index.html.9' saved [2757/2757]

!!! No package manifest found: /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/Manifest

```

E se vedete alla fine mi da sempre il medesimo errore.. "!!! No package manifest found". In effetti io non ho visto niete che possa ancdare in questa cartella.... Intanto grazie!

Nilo

----------

## Truzzone

Prova con:

 *Quote:*   

> ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-(tuaversione).ebuild digest

 

e ricordati di scaricare nella cartella:

/usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/

il file Manifest fai click sulla prima voce Download.

Se hai ancora problemi nel download togli temporaneamente dal make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> GENTOO_MIRRORS

 

mettendo davanti un #

e ri-prova il primo comando che ho postato   :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## nilo888

NIENTE, 

questo e' con il file manifest al posto giusto e con i GENTOO MIRROR

```

# ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r10.ebuild digest

>>> Downloading http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--12:14:04--  http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.die.unipd.it... 147.162.218.5

Connecting to www.die.unipd.it|147.162.218.5|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

12:14:10 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.ngi.it/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--12:14:10--  http://gentoo.ngi.it/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.ngi.it... 88.149.128.30

Connecting to gentoo.ngi.it|88.149.128.30|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://gaming.ngi.it/mirror_maintenance/ [following]

--12:14:12--  http://gaming.ngi.it/mirror_maintenance/

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/index.html.12'

Resolving gaming.ngi.it... 88.149.128.30

Connecting to gaming.ngi.it|88.149.128.30|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 2,757 (2.7K) [text/html]

100%[===============================================================================>] 2,757         --.--K/s

12:14:14 (147.03 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/index.html.12' saved [2757/2757]

>>> Downloading http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2

--12:14:14--  http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.die.unipd.it... 147.162.218.5

Connecting to www.die.unipd.it|147.162.218.5|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

12:14:26 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.ngi.it/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2

--12:14:26--  http://gentoo.ngi.it/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.ngi.it... 88.149.128.30

Connecting to gentoo.ngi.it|88.149.128.30|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://gaming.ngi.it/mirror_maintenance/ [following]

--12:14:28--  http://gaming.ngi.it/mirror_maintenance/

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/index.html.13'

Resolving gaming.ngi.it... 88.149.128.30

Connecting to gaming.ngi.it|88.149.128.30|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 2,757 (2.7K) [text/html]

100%[===============================================================================>] 2,757         --.--K/s

12:14:30 (147.35 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/index.html.13' saved [2757/2757]

>>> Generating digest file...

<<< genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2

!!! We have a source URI, but no file...

!!! File: /usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.base.tar.bz2

```

ho tolto anche i gentoo-mirrors dal make.conf

```

# ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r10.ebuild digest

>>> Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--12:15:33--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 64.50.238.52, 64.50.236.52, 216.165.129.135

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|64.50.238.52|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

12:15:36 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--12:15:36--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving distro.ibiblio.org... 152.2.210.109

Connecting to distro.ibiblio.org|152.2.210.109|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

12:15:43 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--12:15:43--  http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving open-systems.ufl.edu... 128.227.74.67

Connecting to open-systems.ufl.edu|128.227.74.67|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

12:15:46 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--12:15:46--  http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving mirrors.tds.net... 216.165.129.134

Connecting to mirrors.tds.net|216.165.129.134|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

12:15:48 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.rez-gif.supelec.fr/pub/Linux/distrib/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--12:15:48--  ftp://ftp.rez-gif.supelec.fr/pub/Linux/distrib/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving ftp.rez-gif.supelec.fr... 160.228.152.5

Connecting to ftp.rez-gif.supelec.fr|160.228.152.5|:21... failed: Connection refused.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--12:15:51--  http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving ftp.snt.utwente.nl... 130.89.175.1, 2001:610:1908:8000::175:1

Connecting to ftp.snt.utwente.nl|130.89.175.1|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

12:15:53 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--12:15:54--  http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.oregonstate.edu... 64.50.238.52, 64.50.236.52

Connecting to gentoo.oregonstate.edu|64.50.238.52|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 301 Moved Permanently

Location: http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2 [following]

--12:15:57--  http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.osuosl.org... 64.50.238.52, 64.50.236.52

Reusing existing connection to gentoo.oregonstate.edu:80.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

12:16:01 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--12:16:01--  http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.mirrors.pair.com... 216.92.2.140

Connecting to gentoo.mirrors.pair.com|216.92.2.140|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

12:16:04 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading ftp://cudlug.cudenver.edu/pub/mirrors/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--12:16:04--  ftp://cudlug.cudenver.edu/pub/mirrors/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving cudlug.cudenver.edu... 132.194.22.137

Connecting to cudlug.cudenver.edu|132.194.22.137|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/mirrors/distributions/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> PASV ... couldn't connect to 132.194.22.137 port 29989: No route to host

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading ftp://gentoo.mirrored.ca/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--12:16:08--  ftp://gentoo.mirrored.ca/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.mirrored.ca... 142.77.49.225

Connecting to gentoo.mirrored.ca|142.77.49.225|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ...

Login incorrect.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--12:16:16--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving distro.ibiblio.org... 152.2.210.109

Connecting to distro.ibiblio.org|152.2.210.109|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

12:16:19 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--12:16:19--  ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving ftp.snt.utwente.nl... 130.89.175.1, 2001:610:1908:8000::175:1

Connecting to ftp.snt.utwente.nl|130.89.175.1|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2 ...

No such file `genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.mirrored.ca/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--12:16:22--  http://gentoo.mirrored.ca/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.mirrored.ca... 142.77.49.225

Connecting to gentoo.mirrored.ca|142.77.49.225|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

12:16:30 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--12:16:30--  http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving cudlug.cudenver.edu... 132.194.22.137

Connecting to cudlug.cudenver.edu|132.194.22.137|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

12:16:33 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--12:16:33--  ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving ftp.tu-clausthal.de... 139.174.2.36

Connecting to ftp.tu-clausthal.de|139.174.2.36|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2 ...

No such file `genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--12:16:36--  ftp://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving ftp.oregonstate.edu... 64.50.236.52, 64.50.238.52

Connecting to ftp.oregonstate.edu|64.50.236.52|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2 ...

No such file `genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--12:16:41--  ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu... 128.61.127.9, 128.61.127.10, 128.61.127.11

Connecting to ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu|128.61.127.9|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2 ...

No such file `genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/source/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--12:16:45--  ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/source/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving lug.mtu.edu... 141.219.155.230

Connecting to lug.mtu.edu|141.219.155.230|:21... failed: Connection refused.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://ftp.gentoo.or.kr/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

--12:16:47--  http://ftp.gentoo.or.kr/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving ftp.gentoo.or.kr... 218.36.126.80

Connecting to ftp.gentoo.or.kr|218.36.126.80|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

12:16:51 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

!!! Couldn't download genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2. Aborting.

```

 volgio precisare una cosa pero', anche se non mi sembra rilevante in questo caso: sto installando l'ebuild di un kernel preso dalla pagina http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/ che dice "gentoo-x86" su un gentoo a 64bit (x86-64). Pero nell'ebuild e' presente la flag 

```

KEYWORDS="amd64 ~ia64 ppc ppc64 ~sparc x86"

```

Che posso provare ora? io non so proprio da che parte girarmi!!! Grazie

----------

## Deus Ex

@Luca89:

Orco boia! Hai ragione! L'ora tarda mi ha fatto scrivere una cosa per un'altra. Sorry   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Truzzone

Ecco qui il file mancante scaricalo e dopo averlo messo nella distfiles lancia il primo comando che ho postato, poi procedi con:

```
emerge -pv gentoo-sources //Per controllare se è la versione corretta

emerge gentoo-sources //Per emergerlo  :D 
```

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## nilo888

nella distfile intendi /usr/portage/distfiles o ne devo creare un altra? 

tipo /usr/local/portage/distfiles?

Grazie

----------

## Truzzone

 *nilo888 wrote:*   

> nella distfile intendi /usr/portage/distfiles o ne devo creare un altra? 
> 
> tipo /usr/local/portage/distfiles?
> 
> Grazie

 

/usr/portage/distfiles

I distfiles sono tutti insieme poichè vengono gestiti in modo separato rispetto all'overlay di portage    :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## nilo888

FUNGE!!!!! FICO!!!

Mancava anche l'extras (/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.12-14.extras.tar.bz2) e poi ha fungiuto!

ohh, sono soddisfatto! Grazie Ancora!

----------

## Truzzone

Di niente   :Very Happy:   !

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

